# Move basement toilet rough in 6-8"



## HVACman (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a late 60's house that has the toilet rough in approx 12" away from the wall, pics attached. I am in the process of refinishing the basement and would like to insulate, frame & finish the wall. In order to do this I need to move the toilet rough in 6-8" farther away from the wall. The drain is cast iron. The sink drain runs inline with the toilet straight into the main stack. Can I just break up the concrete, cut the pipe and install a tee so that I can move the new rough in to the right location? Do I have to go all the way to the main stack or can I just cut the old pipe close to where the current flange is now? Should I repipe the sink drain at the same time and do it all in plastic? I want to leave the sink drain in place if possible but if I have to move it I will. I'll be so glad to get rid of the UGLY carpeting!:laughing: Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
thanks,
Mike


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes open floor and see what you got, you will have to cut and move it at that time. Post picture of pipes so we can give you better instructions.


----------



## HVACman (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Ron, I'll get it opened up and post some pics in a week or so.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh yay, cast iron. :yes:


----------



## HVACman (Feb 9, 2008)

*Open Floor*

Breaking concrete is no fun  but I got it opened up today. Found that there is a wye with no hub couplings and it looks like all I have to do is turn the wye add a small piece of pipe and a 90. Does this sound correct? All I can seem to find @ HD & Lowes are PVC parts. Is this OK to put in concrete or should I go to a plumbing supply house to get cast iron? Thanks so much for your professional advice.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds ok to me.


----------

